# Cool Wedding Video



## camz (May 25, 2011)

Interesting how this was edited and collaborated with the couple and guests. However with the number of hits this is getting, I'm wondering if they're going to get dinged with copyright issues using the Black Eye Peas song.


----------



## Cyclographist (May 25, 2011)

That definitely makes an awesome memory! My omly worry is that the whole wedding was based around making the video. Definitely something fun to share with others later on!


----------



## bigboi3 (May 25, 2011)

That's pretty amazing.


----------



## camz (May 25, 2011)

Cyclographist said:


> That definitely makes an awesome memory! My omly worry is that the whole wedding was based around making the video. Definitely something fun to share with others later on!


 
No kidding.  I can't even imagine how the collaboration of all this took place on their wedding day.  It seems as if the tides have turned as it's usually the photographer that takes the lead during the wedding day, I think this time it was the videographer calling the shots.

Let's hope it's a timeless song for them.


----------



## camz (May 25, 2011)

bigboi3 said:


> That's pretty amazing.


 
Seriously...it's very creative!


----------



## rub (May 26, 2011)

EEEeeeeee!!!! Love it! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Andrew Vlcek (May 27, 2011)

I do video as well as photography, and I always try to avoid copyrighted music.  I am always very tempted to do so though.  How do so many people just ignore the law and just go on doing it?  Am I missing a loop hole in the laws or something????


----------



## camz (May 27, 2011)

Andrew Vlcek said:


> I do video as well as photography, and I always try to avoid copyrighted music. I am always very tempted to do so though. How do so many people just ignore the law and just go on doing it? Am I missing a loop hole in the laws or something????


 
To be honest with you alot of the videographers we've worked with use copyrighted music quite often. It puts me a uncomfortable situation as we are associated as one entity at times however it isn't the case. 

There is no loophole. The only loophole regading copyrighted material is that digital distrubtion around the internet(in fact in all digital realms) is so large in scale that the probabilities of getting caught are low....that's about the only loophole there is. It encourages the continued practice of it. It's cheaper, associated upon and convenient. 

On a large scale only very few entities like Youtube can play copyright police but from what I've seen it's more like a slap on the wrist rather then anything severe....


----------

